# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  حرف دلم بعد سه سال فقط بخونید

## hamed_habibi

همیشه ماها ترس داریم از گفتن حقیقت از بیان کردن چیزی که هستیم خیلیا منو میشناسن 3سالی هست توانجمنم  خیلی وقتابخاطر سن وسال خام بودنم حرفای الکی زدم عین اینکه فلان دبیر حرف نداره فلان موسسه خیلی خوبه البته این فقط برای من نیست همه و همه این اشتباهات داشتن ومنم یه پسر18ساله از یک مدرسه با سطح علمی داغون بودم.
 ولی الان فقط و فقط یک چیز میخوام با تموم وجودم براتون بگم 
سال اول که کنکور دادم رتبه ام شد 30هزار یادمه دقیقا کل سال اینجا بودم تا اثبات کنم مسعودی خوبه بقیه بدن تا روح خودمو اروم کنم و بپم بهترین انتخاب داشتم. واقعا درس نخوندم بعد اینکه اومدم استارت بزنم  بخونم بهمن ماه شد وجریان ابطال تاثیر قطعی سوابق تا اواخر ماه دوم بهار درگیرش بودم باز نخوندم کنکوراولم کنکور95رسید و من ... 
 یادمه همون سال محمد فاظی 7 8ماه خوند از13هزار رسید به 280 ولی من که منطقه سه بودم شرایط بهتری داشتم در س نخوندم قبول نشدم رسید کنکور 96 بازم یکی دوماه شاید سه ماه درس خوندم اونم الکی شدم 8هزار منطقه 3
بازم نشد چیزی که باید بشه سال اول درگیر منابع بودم سال دوم خودمو فحش میدادم وباخودم کلنجار میرفتم  که چرا بقیه رم داشتم گمراه میکردم بعد اون سعی کردم به همه راهنمایی مثبت کنم اشتباهات خودمو بگم که گاهی مورد خشونت برخی قرار گرفتم .
من خیلی خیلی کم تایپک میزنم برید سوابقمو ببینید شاید پست بزارم اما تاپیک کم بوده.
 رفته رفته پخته تر شدم بعد سه سال و فهمیدم هیچوقت نباید تو زندگی ازچیزی بت درست کنم بگم اره فلان دبیر فلان خواننده حرف نداره باید تودلم نگه دارم. عذرمیخوام اگر کسی رو گمراه کردم
این پایان کار من وخیلی از دوستان نظام قدیمه فقط فقط یه چیزی بهتون بگم من تاحالا نشده که تواین سه سال 3ماه فقط سه ماه روزی 8ساعت مفید درس بخونم کنکور97 زیست زدم 70اونم از مهر ی روز درمیون تاتی تاتی خوندم بعد کنکور97 فقط یه چیزی رو باتموم وجود لمس کردم باخودم گفتم حامد اگر فقط 4ماه اخر بکوب خونده بودی حداقلش 1500شده بودی دارو سازی تهران میاوردی وتموم
اینو گفتم تابدونید ازالان که 5ماه و 15روزی وقت هست حالا بگیم 6ماه اگر واقعا تلاش کنید نمیگم رتبه یک رقمی 2رقمی یا 3رقمی خیلی شاخ میارید اما میتونید پزشکی دندون و مخصوصا دارو بیارید بچه های عزیز بخدا فرق زیادی نیست بین این سه رشته شما پزشک عمومی بشی تخصص نیاری درامدت از ی دارو سازی با دکترای عمومی کمتره تازه سختی کارت بیشتره.
 تواین سه سال انقدر تحقیق کردم که بدونم چی به چیه اما همون دارو سازی یه شانسی داره ب ه اسم داروخونه وتاسیس داروخونه ک اگر سرمایه گذار پیدا کنید بزنید بیشتر از متخصص قلب مغز فک صورت پول درمیارید پس فکر نکنید این سه رشته فرق دارن فرقشون خیلی کمه حرف من نیست برید حرفای سامان تارم رو بخونید دانشجو دندان ارومیه.
اینم بدونید وقتی تویه مسیری قرار میگیرید و میسپارید بخدا یه وقتی سربلند میکنید میبیند مثلا بهترین جای شهر داروخونه دارید و انقد پول درمیارید باکمترین استرس و دلهره که یه جراح 35 40ساله نمیتونه دربیاره. نمیدونم از حرفام چه برداتشی میکنید اما این 6ماه فقط فقط بخونید فک نکنید تهش چی میشه فقط بخونید یکی ازمهر میخونه روزی 6 7 ساعت شما 6ماه اخرو روزی 10 12ساعت بخون خروجی بیشتری خواهد داشت. من یه کنکوری شکسته خورده با رتبه 4هزار قبول اما تجریه ام شاید ازکسی که رتبه یک شده هم بیشتره چون اون یه مسیرو یه بار رفته من 3بار و 3هزار تجربه...قضاوت باخودتون
هیچوقت تو زندگی از بیان اشتباهاتتون نترسید شاید اولش تحقیر بشید فکر بد راجع به شما بکنن اما وجدانتون ارومه امیدوارم همتون به چیزی که لایقش هستید در صورت تلاش برسید...خدا برای همه س نه فقط من وشما پس تلاش کنید.معجزه زمانی رخ میده که بهش ایمان داشته باشیم تموم این داستان های ادمای بزرگ که یهو موفق شدن یه چیزی تو قلبشون بوده اونم ایمان به معجزه و تلاش کردن و خسته نشدن شک نکنید اگر تومسیر کنکور به جایی نرسیدید این تلاشای شما ازاین اتمسفر ازاین چهارچوب نظام هستی خارج نخواهد شد تلاش شما از مسیری به مسیر دیگه منتقل میشه از بین نمیره..یاعلی

من که پشتم به خودت گرمه وباز هرچی این راهو میام نمیرسم نکنه دستمو ول کردی برم تا به هرچی که میخوام نمیرسم

----------


## R.E.Z.A

عالی بود ... الان چه رشته ای میخونی ؟

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

حالا دیگه وقتشه به سیم اخر بزنیم وفقط بخونیم این جنون خیلی کمک کنندس!

----------


## mbt.danial

> همیشه ماها ترس داریم از گفتن حقیقت از بیان کردن چیزی که هستیم خیلیا دمنو میشناسن 3سالی هست توانجمنم  خیلی وقتا خام بودم حرفای الکی زدم عین اینکه فلان دبیر حرف نداره فلان چیز خیلی خوبه البته این فقط برای من نیست همه همه این اشتباهات داشتن ولی الان فقط فقط یک چیز میخوام با تموم وجودم براتون بگم 
> سال اول که کنکور دادم رتبه ام شد 30هزار یادمه دقیقا کل سال اینجا بودم تا اثبات کنم مسعودی خوبه بقیه بدن واقعا درس نخوندم بعد اینکه اومدم استارت بزنم یکم بخونم بهمن ماه شد ابطال تاثیر قطعی سوابق تا اواخر ماه دوم بهار درگیرش بودم باز نخوندم کنکوراولم کنکور95رسید من ...یادمه همون سال محمد فاظی 7 8ماه خوند از13هزار رسید به 280 ولی من که منطقه سه بودم شرایط بهتری داشتم در س نخوندم قبول نشدمرسید کنکور 96 بازم یکی دوماه شاید س ماه درس خوندم اونم الکی شدم 8هزار منطقه 3
> بازم نشد چیزی که باید بشه سال اول درگیر منابع بودم سال دوم خودمو فحش میدادم که چرا بقیه رم داشتم گمراه میکردم بعد اون سعی کردم به همه راهنمایی مثبت کنم اشتباهات خودمو بگم
> من خیلی خیلی کم تایپک میزنم برید سوابقمو ببینید شاید پست بزارم اما تاپیک کم رفته رفته پخته تر شدم بعد سه سال و فهمیدم هیچوقت نباید تو زندگی ازچیزی بت درست کنم بگم اره فلان دبیر فلان خواننده حرف نداره باید تودلم نگه دارم. عذرمیخوام اگر کسی رو گمراه کردم
> این پایان کار من وخیلی از دوستان نظام قدیمه فقط فقط یه چیزی بهتون بگم من تاحالا نشده که تواین سه سال 3ماه فقط سه ماه روزی 8ساعت مفید درس بخونم کنکور97 زیست زدم 70اونم از مهر ی روز درمیون تاتی تاتی خوندم بعد کنکور97 فقط یه چیزی رو باتموم وجود لمس کردم باخودم گفتم حامد اگر فقط 4ماه اخر بکوب خونده بودی حداقلش 1500شده بودی دارو سازی تهران میاوردی وتموم
> اینو گفتم تابدونید ازالان که 5ماه و 15روزی وقت هست حالا بگیم 6ماه اگر واقعا تلاش کنید نمیگم رتبه یک رقفمی 2رقمی 3رقمی خیلی شاخ میارید اما میتونید پزشکی دندون و مخصوصا دارو بیارید بچه بخدا فرق زیادی نیست بین این سه رشته شما پزشک عمومی بشی تخصص نیاری درامدت از ی دارو سازی با دکترای عمومی کمتره تازه سختی کارت بیشتره تواین سه سال انقدر تحقیق کردم که بدونم چی به چیه اما همون دارو سازی یه شانسی داره ب ه اسم داروخونه وتاسیس داروخونه ک اگر سرمایه گذار پیدا کنید بزنید بیشتر از متخصص قلب مغز فک صورت پول درمیارید پس فکر نکنید این سه رشته فرق دارن اصلا
> اینم بدونید وقتی تویه مسیری قرار میگیرید و میسپارید بخدا یه وقتی سربلند میکنید میبیند مثلا بهترین جای شهر دارخونه دارید و انقد پول درمیارید باکمترین استرس و دلهره که یه جراح 35 40ساله نمیتونه دربیاره نمیدونم از حرفام چه برداتشی میکنید اما این 6ماه فقط فقط بخونید فک نکنید تهش چی میشه فقط بخونید یکی ازمهر میخونه روزی 6 7 ساعت شما 6ماه اخرو روزی 10 12ساعت بخون خروجی بیشتری خواهد داشت من یه کنکوری شکسته خورده با رتبه 4هزار قبول اما تجریه ام شاید ازکسی که رتبه یک شده هم بیشتره چون اون یه مسیرو یه بار رفته من 3بار و 3هزار تجربه...قضاوت باخودتونهیچوقت تو زندگی از بیان اشتباهاتتون نترسید شاید اولش تحقیر بشید فکر بد راجع به شما بکنن اما وجدانتون ارومه امیدوارم همتون به چیزی که لایقش هستید در صورت تلاش برسید...خدا برای همه س نه فقط من وشما پس تلاش کنید
> 
> من که پشتم به خودت گرمه وباز هرچی این راهو میام نمیرسم نکنه دستمو ول کردی برم تا به هرچی که میخوام نمیرسم


بکی از بهترین تاپیک های انجمن بود بود که تاحالا خوندم و به همه توصیه میکنم ک بخونن
رفیق.امیدوارم  تو ام امسال به هدفت برسی و مزد تجربه ها  تو بگیری

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

Up

----------


## Mysterious

من همیشه تو دلم تحسینتون میکردم بخاطر تلاشتون  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## hamed_habibi

> عالی بود ... الان چه رشته ای میخونی ؟


​پشت کنکور هستم برادر

----------


## hamed_habibi

> بکی از بهترین تاپیک های انجمن بود بود که تاحالا خوندم و به همه توصیه میکنم ک بخونن
> رفیق.امیدوارم  تو ام امسال به هدفت برسی و مزد تجربه ها  تو بگیری


خیلی عزیز داداشم فدای تو هرچی خدا رقم بزنه

----------


## hamed_habibi

> من همیشه تو دلم تحسینتون میکردم بخاطر تلاشتون


شما لطف دارید :Yahoo (8):

----------


## sina_hp

*حامد برای کنکور 98 چقدر آماده ای*

----------


## hamed_habibi

> *حامد برای کنکور 98 چقدر آماده ای*


امیدوارم دارو سازی قبول شم یه رتبه ایی درحد 1500منطقه سه میخوام که کرج تهران قبول شم امادگیم باید 2 3روز قبل کنکور بگم چون ازاینجا به بعد مشخص میشه واقعا ماه اخر مهم تره

----------


## faezeh21

براتون ارزوی موفقیت میکنم

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


امیدوارم دارو سازی قبول شم یه رتبه ایی درحد 1500منطقه سه میخوام که کرج تهران قبول شم امادگیم باید 2 3روز قبل کنکور بگم چون ازاینجا به بعد مشخص میشه واقعا ماه اخر مهم تره


حامد ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی  و چیکار کردی برای دارو شیمی و رياضي می خواي ها*

----------


## hamed_habibi

> *
> 
> حامد ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی  و چیکار کردی برای دارو شیمی و رياضي می خواي ها*


والا اخرین قبولی دارو تهران که هم بوم خودم بود از تهرانم بود 1806اورده بود توسایت کانون منم راستش زمین میخواتم بخونم 20درصد بزنم برای محکم کاری شیمی هم درحد 50 55 موج ازمون میزنم تستای کنکور ریاضیم فقط خط ویژه وتستای کنکور گاهی افبا.درسته ریاضی شیمی مهمه اما رتبه منطقم ب طور کل زیر1700 1600باشه کرج یا تهران میارم تازه این پسره که قبول شده زمین نزده زیست 7از ده زده رایضی 50ازده

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> همیشه ماها ترس داریم از گفتن حقیقت از بیان کردن چیزی که هستیم خیلیا دمنو میشناسن 3سالی هست توانجمنم  خیلی وقتا خام بودم حرفای الکی زدم عین اینکه فلان دبیر حرف نداره فلان چیز خیلی خوبه البته این فقط برای من نیست همه همه این اشتباهات داشتن ولی الان فقط فقط یک چیز میخوام با تموم وجودم براتون بگم 
> سال اول که کنکور دادم رتبه ام شد 30هزار یادمه دقیقا کل سال اینجا بودم تا اثبات کنم مسعودی خوبه بقیه بدن واقعا درس نخوندم بعد اینکه اومدم استارت بزنم یکم بخونم بهمن ماه شد ابطال تاثیر قطعی سوابق تا اواخر ماه دوم بهار درگیرش بودم باز نخوندم کنکوراولم کنکور95رسید و من ...  یادمه همون سال محمد فاظی 7 8ماه خوند از13هزار رسید به 280 ولی من که منطقه سه بودم شرایط بهتری داشتم در س نخوندم قبول نشدمرسید کنکور 96 بازم یکی دوماه شاید س ماه درس خوندم اونم الکی شدم 8هزار منطقه 3
> بازم نشد چیزی که باید بشه سال اول درگیر منابع بودم سال دوم خودمو فحش میدادم که چرا بقیه رم داشتم گمراه میکردم بعد اون سعی کردم به همه راهنمایی مثبت کنم اشتباهات خودمو بگم
> من خیلی خیلی کم تایپک میزنم برید سوابقمو ببینید شاید پست بزارم اما تاپیک کم بوده. رفته رفته پخته تر شدم بعد سه سال و فهمیدم هیچوقت نباید تو زندگی ازچیزی بت درست کنم بگم اره فلان دبیر فلان خواننده حرف نداره باید تودلم نگه دارم. عذرمیخوام اگر کسی رو گمراه کردم
> این پایان کار من وخیلی از دوستان نظام قدیمه فقط فقط یه چیزی بهتون بگم من تاحالا نشده که تواین سه سال 3ماه فقط سه ماه روزی 8ساعت مفید درس بخونم کنکور97 زیست زدم 70اونم از مهر ی روز درمیون تاتی تاتی خوندم بعد کنکور97 فقط یه چیزی رو باتموم وجود لمس کردم باخودم گفتم حامد اگر فقط 4ماه اخر بکوب خونده بودی حداقلش 1500شده بودی دارو سازی تهران میاوردی وتموم
> اینو گفتم تابدونید ازالان که 5ماه و 15روزی وقت هست حالا بگیم 6ماه اگر واقعا تلاش کنید نمیگم رتبه یک رقمی 2رقمی 3رقمی خیلی شاخ میارید اما میتونید پزشکی دندون و مخصوصا دارو بیارید بچه بخدا فرق زیادی نیست بین این سه رشته شما پزشک عمومی بشی تخصص نیاری درامدت از ی دارو سازی با دکترای عمومی کمتره تازه سختی کارت بیشتره تواین سه سال انقدر تحقیق کردم که بدونم چی به چیه اما همون دارو سازی یه شانسی داره ب ه اسم داروخونه وتاسیس داروخونه ک اگر سرمایه گذار پیدا کنید بزنید بیشتر از متخصص قلب مغز فک صورت پول درمیارید پس فکر نکنید این سه رشته فرق دارن فرقشون خیلی کمه حرف من نیست برید حرفای سامان تارم رو بخونید دانشجو دندان ارومیه.
> اینم بدونید وقتی تویه مسیری قرار میگیرید و میسپارید بخدا یه وقتی سربلند میکنید میبیند مثلا بهترین جای شهر دارخونه دارید و انقد پول درمیارید باکمترین استرس و دلهره که یه جراح 35 40ساله نمیتونه دربیاره نمیدونم از حرفام چه برداتشی میکنید اما این 6ماه فقط فقط بخونید فک نکنید تهش چی میشه فقط بخونید یکی ازمهر میخونه روزی 6 7 ساعت شما 6ماه اخرو روزی 10 12ساعت بخون خروجی بیشتری خواهد داشت. من یه کنکوری شکسته خورده با رتبه 4هزار قبول اما تجریه ام شاید ازکسی که رتبه یک شده هم بیشتره چون اون یه مسیرو یه بار رفته من 3بار و 3هزار تجربه...قضاوت باخودتونهیچوقت تو زندگی از بیان اشتباهاتتون نترسید شاید اولش تحقیر بشید فکر بد راجع به شما بکنن اما وجدانتون ارومه امیدوارم همتون به چیزی که لایقش هستید در صورت تلاش برسید...خدا برای همه س نه فقط من وشما پس تلاش کنید.معجزه زمانی رخ میده که بهش ایمان داشته باشیم تموم این داستان های ادمای بزرگ که یهو موفق شدن یه چیزی تو قلبشون بوده اونم ایمان به معجزه و تلاش کردن و خسته نشدن شک نکنید اگر تومسیر کنکور به جایی نرسیدید این تلاشای شما ازاین اتمسفر ازاین چهارچوب نظام هستی خارج نخواهد شد تلاش شما از مسیری به مسیر دیگه منتقل میشه از بین نمیره..یاعلی
> 
> من که پشتم به خودت گرمه وباز هرچی این راهو میام نمیرسم نکنه دستمو ول کردی برم تا به هرچی که میخوام نمیرسم


انشالله امسال حامد تو حاشیه نمیری میشی دکتر داروساز من

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط pouyasadeghi


انشالله امسال حامد تو حاشیه نمیری میشی دکتر داروساز من


فامیلته؟*

----------


## hamed_habibi

> انشالله امسال حامد تو حاشیه نمیری میشی دکتر داروساز من


 :Yahoo (76):

----------


## hamed_habibi

> *
> 
> فامیلته؟*


نه دوست هستیم ایشون شهرکرد من البرز

----------


## Elahe_

> والا اخرین قبولی دارو تهران که هم بوم خودم بود از تهرانم بود 1806اورده بود توسایت کانون منم راستش زمین میخواتم بخونم 20درصد بزنم برای محکم کاری شیمی هم درحد 50 55 موج ازمون میزنم تستای کنکور ریاضیم فقط خط ویژه وتستای کنکور گاهی افبا.درسته ریاضی شیمی مهمه اما رتبه منطقم ب طور کل زیر1700 1600باشه کرج یا تهران میارم تازه این پسره که قبول شده زمین نزده زیست 7از ده زده رایضی 50ازده


منم ميخوام زمين بخونم ٣٠-٤٠ درصد هم ميخوام ولي نميدونم از رو چي بخونم
مهروماه دارم كه خيلي حجمش زياده 
همايش چلاجورم دارم اونم حس ميكنم خيلي خلاصه اس واقعا موندم برا زمين چيكار كنم شما پيشنهادي داري؟

----------


## METTIX

سلام حامد 
تاپیک عالی بود نمیدونم منو یادت میاد یا نه یهدمدت بعد عید ۹۷ بهت تو تلگرام پیام میدادم 
ببین واقعا سخته ۴ ساله پشت کنکوری من خودم الان سال دومم هسخیلی اهس خیلی اذیت میشم 
چون به دارو علاقه داری واسه قبولی دارو زمین معجزه میکنه اونم درصدای بالای ۴۰ واقعا کمکت میکنه سختم نیست رسیدن به درصد ۴۰ ۵۰ به نظرم فیلمای چلاجور افبا رو ببین در کنارش کتاب درسی فصلای پر تست رو بخون

----------


## DR._.ALI

حامد مثبته دیگه؟ :Yahoo (20): معدلو میگم :Yahoo (106): یادش بخیر یادمه یه زمانی دهن همه رو آسفالت کرده بودی با این مسعودی :Yahoo (20): موفق باشی :Yahoo (10):

----------


## maryam13

> منم ميخوام زمين بخونم ٣٠-٤٠ درصد هم ميخوام ولي نميدونم از رو چي بخونم
> مهروماه دارم كه خيلي حجمش زياده 
> همايش چلاجورم دارم اونم حس ميكنم خيلي خلاصه اس واقعا موندم برا زمين چيكار كنم شما پيشنهادي داري؟


خیلی سبز +چلاجور همایش
اینقدر نباید واسه یه درس که اونم اهمیت زیادی نداره وسواس داشت شما همون هماش چلاجور رو نگاه کنید کلش 5ساعته برای فهم مطالب سخت و...با خیلی سبز و حل کردن سوالا 90تا 97داخل وخارج کشور درصد خوبی میتونید بزنید ولی اگر وارد جزئیات بشی و سواس داشته باشی که زمین رو مثل زیست بخونی اخرش زمان خودتو هدر مدی و به باقی درس ها هم نمیرسی و حسرت میخوری کاش یه دور فقط جزوه چلاجور رو خونده بودم با خیلی سبز 
کنکور 97) در درس* زمیـن شناسی:* از 570 هزار نفر حاضر در جلسه آزمون ، 567 هزار نفر [ معادل 99/4% کل داوطلبان ] این درس را زیر 30% زده اند و تنها 2 هزار نفر [ معادل0/6% کل داوطلبان ] در این درس موفق به کسب درصد بالای 30 شده اند.
*** مهم : این آمار نشان می دهد که اگر فردی در کنکور 98 زمین شناسی را بالای 30% بزند میتواند رتبه بسیار عالی تری در زیرگروه 2 و 3 و در نتیجه رتبه کشوری و رتبه در سهمیه بهتری را کسب کند! طبیعی است هرچه درصد در این درس بالاتر رود رتبه های مذکور بهتر می شوند.
* فردی در این درس موفق به کسب درصد 100 نشده است | در کنکور 96 نیز فردی نتوانست این درس را 100 بزند!
* 365494 نفر [ معادل 64% کل داوطلبان ] این درس را *صفر* و یا *منفی* زده اند!

----------


## hamed_duty

موفق باشی حاجی...کلا هر کی هم اسم منه دوست دارم(البته طبیعی هم هست)

----------


## Elahe_

> خیلی سبز +چلاجور همایش
> اینقدر نباید واسه یه درس که اونم اهمیت زیادی نداره وسواس داشت شما همون هماش چلاجور رو نگاه کنید کلش 5ساعته برای فهم مطالب سخت و...با خیلی سبز و حل کردن سوالا 90تا 97داخل وخارج کشور درصد خوبی میتونید بزنید ولی اگر وارد جزئیات بشی و سواس داشته باشی که زمین رو مثل زیست بخونی اخرش زمان خودتو هدر مدی و به باقی درس ها هم نمیرسی و حسرت میخوری کاش یه دور فقط جزوه چلاجور رو خونده بودم با خیلی سبز 
> کنکور 97) در درس* زمیـن شناسی:* از 570 هزار نفر حاضر در جلسه آزمون ، 567 هزار نفر [ معادل 99/4% کل داوطلبان ] این درس را زیر 30% زده اند و تنها 2 هزار نفر [ معادل0/6% کل داوطلبان ] در این درس موفق به کسب درصد بالای 30 شده اند.
> *** مهم : این آمار نشان می دهد که اگر فردی در کنکور 98 زمین شناسی را بالای 30% بزند میتواند رتبه بسیار عالی تری در زیرگروه 2 و 3 و در نتیجه رتبه کشوری و رتبه در سهمیه بهتری را کسب کند! طبیعی است هرچه درصد در این درس بالاتر رود رتبه های مذکور بهتر می شوند.
> * فردی در این درس موفق به کسب درصد 100 نشده است | در کنکور 96 نیز فردی نتوانست این درس را 100 بزند!
> * 365494 نفر [ معادل 64% کل داوطلبان ] این درس را *صفر* و یا *منفی* زده اند!


ممنون از راهنماييت :Y (694): 
راستش خيلي سبز ندارم پيدا هم نكردم فكر كنم بهتره همون چلاجورو چند بار بخونم اخرشم تستاي كنكورو بزنم هان؟! البته همايش جلاجور كه ميگم دي وي دياشو ندارم منظورم كتابشه 
حس ميكنم همونو٣٠ درصد هم زدنش خيليي سخته  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## maryam13

> ممنون از راهنماييت
> راستش خيلي سبز ندارم پيدا هم نكردم فكر كنم بهتره همون چلاجورو چند بار بخونم اخرشم تستاي كنكورو بزنم هان؟! البته همايش جلاجور كه ميگم دي وي دياشو ندارم منظورم كتابشه 
> حس ميكنم همونو٣٠ درصد هم زدنش خيليي سخته


چلاجور الا رو میگم من هم  فیلماشو دارم هم جزوه هاشو خواستی تا برات بفرستم

----------


## Elahe_

> چلاجور الا رو میگم من هم  فیلماشو دارم هم جزوه هاشو خواستی تا برات بفرستم


فيلماشو ميشه بفرستي لطفا؟ جزوه اش با كتاب همايشش فرق داره ؟

----------


## maryam13

> فيلماشو ميشه بفرستي لطفا؟ جزوه اش با كتاب همايشش فرق داره ؟


اره فرق داره فک کنم

----------


## maryam13

> فيلماشو ميشه بفرستي لطفا؟ جزوه اش با كتاب همايشش فرق داره ؟


از ایشون بگیر یه کنال تلگرامه کل همایشای الا رو داره 
*DrEaM 050 fAbLe@*

----------


## Amir_800

میشه لینک تاپیک سامان تارم رو بذارین   میخوام ببینم در مورد دارو چی گفته مممون

----------


## Mysterious

> میشه لینک تاپیک سامان تارم رو بذارین   میخوام ببینم در مورد دارو چی گفته مممون


مصاحبه با رتبه 680 منطقه 3 : سـامـان تـارم | رشته تجربی - کنکور 95

----------


## genzo

تاپیک خوبی بود 
من خیلی وقت نی تو انجمن عضوم ولی مطالب را قبلن به عنوان مهمان می خوندم 
ممنون بازم بابت نظرات 
واقعا این تاپیک ها خوبه 
نه تاپیک هایی که که حاشیه اند

----------


## hamed_habibi

> سلام حامد 
> تاپیک عالی بود نمیدونم منو یادت میاد یا نه یهدمدت بعد عید ۹۷ بهت تو تلگرام پیام میدادم 
> ببین واقعا سخته ۴ ساله پشت کنکوری من خودم الان سال دومم هسخیلی اهس خیلی اذیت میشم 
> چون به دارو علاقه داری واسه قبولی دارو زمین معجزه میکنه اونم درصدای بالای ۴۰ واقعا کمکت میکنه سختم نیست رسیدن به درصد ۴۰ ۵۰ به نظرم فیلمای چلاجور افبا رو ببین در کنارش کتاب درسی فصلای پر تست رو بخون


بله داداش یادم میاد عزیزم به امید خدا شما هم قبول شی بری فک نمیکردم پشت کنکور بمونی اره خیلی سخته اما  دیگه باید کناراومد

----------


## hamed_habibi

> حامد مثبته دیگه؟معدلو میگمیادش بخیر یادمه یه زمانی دهن همه رو آسفالت کرده بودی با این مسعودیموفق باشی


اخ اخ اره داداش ولی خدایی دیدی الکی نمیگفتم مثبت شد مسعودیم خامی بود دیگه برای سال 94بود تنها یادگاری که ازش دارم اینه که احتمال امار حرکت شناسی خوب یاد گرفتم بقیه ش دادم به دل اتیش :Yahoo (20):  مخللصیم

----------


## hamed_habibi

> فایل پیوست 85083
> خیلی سبز +چلاجور همایش
> اینقدر نباید واسه یه درس که اونم اهمیت زیادی نداره وسواس داشت شما همون هماش چلاجور رو نگاه کنید کلش 5ساعته برای فهم مطالب سخت و...با خیلی سبز و حل کردن سوالا 90تا 97داخل وخارج کشور درصد خوبی میتونید بزنید ولی اگر وارد جزئیات بشی و سواس داشته باشی که زمین رو مثل زیست بخونی اخرش زمان خودتو هدر مدی و به باقی درس ها هم نمیرسی و حسرت میخوری کاش یه دور فقط جزوه چلاجور رو خونده بودم با خیلی سبز 
> کنکور 97) در درس* زمیـن شناسی:* از 570 هزار نفر حاضر در جلسه آزمون ، 567 هزار نفر [ معادل 99/4% کل داوطلبان ] این درس را زیر 30% زده اند و تنها 2 هزار نفر [ معادل0/6% کل داوطلبان ] در این درس موفق به کسب درصد بالای 30 شده اند.
> *** مهم : این آمار نشان می دهد که اگر فردی در کنکور 98 زمین شناسی را بالای 30% بزند میتواند رتبه بسیار عالی تری در زیرگروه 2 و 3 و در نتیجه رتبه کشوری و رتبه در سهمیه بهتری را کسب کند! طبیعی است هرچه درصد در این درس بالاتر رود رتبه های مذکور بهتر می شوند.
> * فردی در این درس موفق به کسب درصد 100 نشده است | در کنکور 96 نیز فردی نتوانست این درس را 100 بزند!
> * 365494 نفر [ معادل 64% کل داوطلبان ] این درس را *صفر* و یا *منفی* زده اند!


البته مریم خانوم اینم باید اضافه کرد که گزینش بومی هست یه وقت اون رتبه 1513 منطقه سه که دارو اورده دوستان دیگه رو به گمراهی نکشونه تشکر از ارسال پیام مفیدتون

----------


## hamed_habibi

​قضیه همایش دکتر چلاجور چی هست دوستان میشه به منم بگید؟

----------


## maryam13

> ​قضیه همایش دکتر چلاجور چی هست دوستان میشه به منم بگید؟


برا الا بوده سال97همایش بیشتر دروس  زیست وزمین رو هم چلاجور

----------


## Elahe_

> ​قضیه همایش دکتر چلاجور چی هست دوستان میشه به منم بگید؟


من فيلمشو نميدونم ولي كتابشو ميگم همون كه برا نشر برد و دريافته

كسي داره اينو؟ ميشه باهاش ٣٠-٤٠ درصد زد؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

> من فيلمشو نميدونم ولي كتابشو ميگم همون كه برا نشر برد و دريافته
> 
> كسي داره اينو؟ ميشه باهاش ٣٠-٤٠ درصد زد؟


30 40میخوای خیلی سبز بخون یا کتاب درسی

----------


## Mysterious

> 30 40میخوای خیلی سبز بخون یا کتاب درسی


کتاب درسی واسه درصد ۳۰ با سوالای کنکور کفایت میکنه؟
چه فصلایی رو باید بخونم؟

----------


## hamidshams

حامد دقیقا منم مث تو همیشه درگیر حاشیه و سه ساله انجمنم درک درک درک با تک تک سلولام ..... این پایان کار ماست داداش ایشالا شیرین باشه

----------


## Miss.Sad

_
این حاشیه ها خیلیا رو از مسیر کنکور به در کردن 

اصلا مهم نیس چن سال واس رسیدن به یه چیز تلاش کنی مهم اون لحظه ایه که با خیال راحت هدفتو تو مشتت بگیری 

برای همتون آرزوی موفقیت دارم ؛ ان شاءالله امسال مصاحبتون رو بخونیم جناب حامد_

----------


## mahmood21755

چ تاپیک قشنگی 
حامد من یادم میاد  تقریبا اردیبهست سال 96 ازم ایدی یکی از دوستامو گرفتی  که درباره شیمی شیروانی ازش سوال کنی ..البته اون اکانتمو یادم رفت یکی جدید زدم ..یادش بخیر اون کنکور اول من بود 
دقیقا همه بچه هایی که تو این تاپیکیم مث تو درگیر حواشی و منابع کنکورو...بودیم هیچکدوممونم اینطور که باید تلاش نکردیم و متاسفانه فقط حواشی کنکور مارو اسیر کرد 
داریم چوبشم میخوریم چند سال پشت کنکوری ....
ولی نگران نباش >>>>بالاخره تو کوچه ماهم عروسی میشه  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mahmood21755

ایشالله مصاحبه هممون تو انجمن ..به امید اون روز :Yahoo (105): 
بریم بترکونیم ....
عزت زیاد

----------


## hamed_habibi

> کتاب درسی واسه درصد ۳۰ با سوالای کنکور کفایت میکنه؟
> چه فصلایی رو باید بخونم؟


​چون 30درصد نزدم پس نباید نظر قاطع بدم اما همینقدر بگم سوم بخون با پیش دو اگرم نشد نصف سوم بخون با اخرای پیش

----------


## hamed_habibi

> حامد دقیقا منم مث تو همیشه درگیر حاشیه و سه ساله انجمنم درک درک درک با تک تک سلولام ..... این پایان کار ماست داداش ایشالا شیرین باشه



راستش اصلا ناراحت نیستم تواین چند سال خیلی تجربه ها گرفتم ومیدونم وارد دانشگاه بشم خیلی کمکم میکنه. اصلا مشکلی نیست زندگی جاریه

----------


## hamed_habibi

> چ تاپیک قشنگی 
> حامد من یادم میاد  تقریبا اردیبهست سال 96 ازم ایدی یکی از دوستامو گرفتی  که درباره شیمی شیروانی ازش سوال کنی ..البته اون اکانتمو یادم رفت یکی جدید زدم ..یادش بخیر اون کنکور اول من بود 
> دقیقا همه بچه هایی که تو این تاپیکیم مث تو درگیر حواشی و منابع کنکورو...بودیم هیچکدوممونم اینطور که باید تلاش نکردیم و متاسفانه فقط حواشی کنکور مارو اسیر کرد 
> داریم چوبشم میخوریم چند سال پشت کنکوری ....
> ولی نگران نباش >>>>بالاخره تو کوچه ماهم عروسی میشه


بقول شادمهر من من رویاییی دارم رویایی یک رقص بی وقفه از شادی

----------


## hamed_habibi

> _
> این حاشیه ها خیلیا رو از مسیر کنکور به در کردن 
> 
> اصلا مهم نیس چن سال واس رسیدن به یه چیز تلاش کنی مهم اون لحظه ایه که با خیال راحت هدفتو تو مشتت بگیری 
> 
> برای همتون آرزوی موفقیت دارم ؛ ان شاءالله امسال مصاحبتون رو بخونیم جناب حامد_


ممنونم تشکر ازشما بابت امتیازی ک دادید هم تشکر میکنم خیلی زیبا نوشتی به حق....

----------


## DR._.ALI

> اخ اخ اره داداش ولی خدایی دیدی الکی نمیگفتم مثبت شد مسعودیم خامی بود دیگه برای سال 94بود تنها یادگاری که ازش دارم اینه که احتمال امار حرکت شناسی خوب یاد گرفتم بقیه ش دادم به دل اتیش مخللصیم


حامد تو فک کنم کل دی وی دیای درسیو زیرو رو کردی *****ی همشونو :Yahoo (20): 
یه لیست بفرست برام از هر درس و مبحث بهترین دی وی دی که دیدی تو این مدت از کی بوده.دمت جیز :Yahoo (106):

----------


## dadash

اقا حامد انشالله ک به هدفتون برسین
انصافا تاپیک قشنگی بود
این چن ماه اخر عمومی ها هم غوغا میکنه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

> اقا حامد انشالله ک به هدفتون برسین
> انصافا تاپیک قشنگی بود
> این چن ماه اخر عمومی ها هم غوغا میکنه


اره عمومی زودبازدهه!

----------


## start2

> ممنونم تشکر ازشما بابت امتیازی ک دادید هم تشکر میکنم خیلی زیبا نوشتی به حق....


حامد زیست رو از چی خونده بودی از رو چی تست زدی؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

> حامد زیست رو از چی خونده بودی از رو چی تست زدی؟


​حرف اخر  گاج نقره ایی ای کیو ی بخشیم کلک بخوای حساب کنی 3500 تا4000تست زدم

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه



​حرف اخر  گاج نقره ایی ای کیو ی بخشیم کلک بخوای حساب کنی 3500 تا4000تست زدم


ما تباهِ کنکور شدیم آقای حامد. شما رو از دو سال قبل یادمه تو انجمن. امیدوارم برسی به اهدافت.*

----------


## hamed_habibi

> *
> ما تباهِ کنکور شدیم آقای حامد. شما رو از دو سال قبل یادمه تو انجمن. امیدوارم برسی به اهدافت.*


نمیدونم چرا تباه شدی این میشه چهارمین کنکورم خود من شخصا خیلی استرسا ولحظات سختی رو گذروندم سربازی معدل حرف حدیث ولی الان خیلی ارامش دارم چون فهمیدم اگر تااین لحظه صبر کردم نرفتم دانشگاه اگر اتفاقای خوبی نیفتاده تقصیر خودمه و کسی با من دشمنی نداره خودم دشمنی کردم البته یه جاهای منم گناهی نداشتم 2سال قبرای تاثیر معدل انقدر زنگ زدم نماینده ها 450تومن پول تلفن اومد برامون ازش ی عکس گرفتم همیشه نگاهش میکنم میبینم برای هدفم ازخیلی چیزا گذشتم پول زمان و....اما ناراحت نیستم حتی اگر موفق نشم شاید خدا جای دیگه جبران کنه .هیچوقت فک نکن شکست خوردی هیچوقت.باخدا باش پادشاهی کن من تواین دو سه سال انقد روخودم نفسم کار کردم که الان که ب عقب نگاه میکنم میبینم چقدر عادتای بدم عوض شده ترک شده شکرخدا .باورکن زخم روده گرفتم هزارن مشکل اما هیچوقت خم نشدم  احساس شکست بدتر ازخود شکسته.اگر موفق شدم وداستان زندگیم نوشتم خواهی دید من تو چه بحرانی بودم

----------


## hamed_habibi

> اقا حامد انشالله ک به هدفتون برسین
> انصافا تاپیک قشنگی بود
> این چن ماه اخر عمومی ها هم غوغا میکنه


صد درصد همینه

----------


## B3hism

حامد جان امیدوارم سال چهارم کنکورت رو سرگرم انتفال تجربه هات به دیگران نشی و مطمئنم که میدونی و درک میکنی حرف زدن و نوشتن و حتی حتی حتی فکر کردن به گذشته هم حاشیه محسوب میشه .
زیبا نوشتی ...
موفق باشی برادر

----------


## hamed_habibi

> حامد جان امیدوارم سال چهارم کنکورت رو سرگرم انتفال تجربه هات به دیگران نشی و مطمئنم که میدونی و درک میکنی حرف زدن و نوشتن و حتی حتی حتی فکر کردن به گذشته هم حاشیه محسوب میشه .
> زیبا نوشتی ...
> موفق باشی برادر


​حرف حق

----------


## roz1377

> هیچوقت فک نکن شکست خوردی هیچوقت.باخدا باش پادشاهی کن.


من این جمله رو خیلی دوست دارم  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Fawzi

حــــــــامد :Yahoo (4):  عاخه تو قبول نشی کی بشه ؟؟!!!  :Y (468):   هاااااان؟؟!!! :Y (727): 
اون صندلی هدفت منتظره که فقط تو بیای  :Y (729): با توشه ای سرشار از تجربه ، ندایِ خواسته دیروزو و امروزتو  به توانایی فردات، تحقق ببخشی! :Yahoo (83):  :Y (597): 
هیشکی بیشتر از تو حقش نیس ... سختی ها و مصیبت ها باید ازت لفت بدن و دریچه خوشبختی و انگیزه به روت وا شههههه 
خیلی خوشحالم که استاد تجربه شدی برای خودت 
ما همه خام و ما همه اینک تجربه !  :Yahoo (94): 

من نیز در پیروی از حرفای تو پرچم موافقت را بر بالای سر خود گرفته و تکان دادندی !  :Y (571):  :Yahoo (4): 

بهت قول میدم سخت نیست ، لااقل برای تو :Yahoo (4):  ( محسن دوست داره  :Yahoo (50):  )


 امسال سد این جوجه کنکورو :Yahoo (4):  رو باید بشکنی!98 خط پایان تو ..

 :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (90): ...إِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا.. :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (90): 

تصویر زیبایت ، در رختی سفید از جامه مقدسِ هدفت را ارزومندم ..  :Y (697): 
تو فقـــــــط مـوفق شــــــــــــــــــــــوو  ووووووو
علی یارت.
(ب قلم ابجی کوچیکه) :Yahoo (90):  :Y (441):

----------


## stanlee

یادش بخیر یه چند باری کل کل داشتم باهات البته با اکانت قبلی 
خیلی تو حاشیه بودی 
پارسال بود فکر کنم گفته بودی پزشکی تو 3 ماه و گفتی حتمن قبولی  :Yahoo (4):   چقدر مطمعن و با اعتماد به نفسم میگفتی 
به هر حال گذشته ها گذشته امسالو دریاب امیدورام به چیزی که میخوای برسی 
یه حقیقت تلخی که وجود داره و من تو سال کنکور بهش رسیدم اینه:
 لزومی نداره به هرچی که میخوای برسی 
حتی اگه واقن هم تلاش کنی (چون دیدم که دارم میگم )
پس مجبوری سطح توقع رو بیاری پایین

----------


## hamed_habibi

> حــــــــامد عاخه تو قبول نشی کی بشه ؟؟!!!   هاااااان؟؟!!!
> اون صندلی هدفت منتظره که فقط تو بیای با توشه ای سرشار از تجربه ، ندایِ خواسته دیروزو و امروزتو  به توانایی فردات، تحقق ببخشی!
> هیشکی بیشتر از تو حقش نیس ... سختی ها و مصیبت ها باید ازت لفت بدن و دریچه خوشبختی و انگیزه به روت وا شههههه 
> خیلی خوشحالم که استاد تجربه شدی برای خودت 
> ما همه خام و ما همه اینک تجربه ! 
> 
> من نیز در پیروی از حرفای تو پرچم موافقت را بر بالای سر خود گرفته و تکان دادندی ! 
> 
> بهت قول میدم سخت نیست ، لااقل برای تو ( محسن دوست داره  )
> ...


 تشکر ممنونم ازت خواهر گرامی خیلیی ممنونم

----------


## hamed_habibi

> یادش بخیر یه چند باری کل کل داشتم باهات البته با اکانت قبلی 
> خیلی تو حاشیه بودی 
> پارسال بود فکر کنم گفته بودی پزشکی تو 3 ماه و گفتی حتمن قبولی   چقدر مطمعن و با اعتماد به نفسم میگفتی 
> به هر حال گذشته ها گذشته امسالو دریاب امیدورام به چیزی که میخوای برسی 
> یه حقیقت تلخی که وجود داره و من تو سال کنکور بهش رسیدم اینه:
>  لزومی نداره به هرچی که میخوای برسی 
> حتی اگه واقن هم تلاش کنی (چون دیدم که دارم میگم )
> پس مجبوری سطح توقع رو بیاری پایین


​دقیقا میگم اصلا استرس ندارم بیشتر هدفم پوله من سینه چاک پزشکی نیستم بخدا

----------


## Churchill

همه دنبال پول ن این کسایی رو هم که میگن ما عاشق پزشکی و ..........هستیم اگه وزارت بهداشت بیاد بگه درآینده ماهانه 1 تومن یا کمتر بهتون میدم نه بیشتر شرط میبندم 99 درصدشون نمیرن

----------


## hamed_habibi

> همه دنبال پول ن این کسایی رو هم که میگن ما عاشق پزشکی و ..........هستیم اگه وزارت بهداشت بیاد بگه درآینده ماهانه 1 تومن یا کمتر بهتون میدم نه بیشتر شرط میبندم 99 درصدشون نمیرن


قربونت دهنت الان بگن درامد ی پزشک عمومی 2تومنه یهویی میبینی ریزش 500هزار نفره میکنه تجربی

----------


## Churchill

> قربونت دهنت الان بگن درامد ی پزشک عمومی 2تومنه یهویی میبینی ریزش 500هزار نفره میکنه تجربی


بد مبینی همه عاشق شغل شریف معلمی گچ ماژیک تخته پرستیژ و...................
مزایای معلمی
مرخصی هاش
حقوقش و..........میشن

----------


## hamed_habibi

> بد مبینی همه عاشق شغل شریف معلمی گچ ماژیک تخته پرستیژ و...................
> مزایای معلمی
> مرخصی هاش
> حقوقش و..........میشن


دقیقا اون روز تو جمع فامیلی همین بحث شد من گفتم اولویت اولم پوله بعد علاقه بهم تاختن اقوام منم گفتم دروغ نمیتونم بگم 99درصد دنبال پولن شما برو در ی مطب دندون پزشکی بگو پول ندارم دندونم درست کن دکترجان اونم ب صورت رایگان اگر انجام دادن...

----------


## hamed_habibi

​خدا نگهدار

----------


## n3gin2000

> همیشه ماها ترس داریم از گفتن حقیقت از بیان کردن چیزی که هستیم خیلیا منو میشناسن 3سالی هست توانجمنم  خیلی وقتابخاطر سن وسال خام بودنم حرفای الکی زدم عین اینکه فلان دبیر حرف نداره فلان موسسه خیلی خوبه البته این فقط برای من نیست همه و همه این اشتباهات داشتن ومنم یه پسر18ساله از یک مدرسه با سطح علمی داغون بودم.
>  ولی الان فقط و فقط یک چیز میخوام با تموم وجودم براتون بگم 
> سال اول که کنکور دادم رتبه ام شد 30هزار یادمه دقیقا کل سال اینجا بودم تا اثبات کنم مسعودی خوبه بقیه بدن تا روح خودمو اروم کنم و بپم بهترین انتخاب داشتم. واقعا درس نخوندم بعد اینکه اومدم استارت بزنم  بخونم بهمن ماه شد وجریان ابطال تاثیر قطعی سوابق تا اواخر ماه دوم بهار درگیرش بودم باز نخوندم کنکوراولم کنکور95رسید و من ... 
>  یادمه همون سال محمد فاظی 7 8ماه خوند از13هزار رسید به 280 ولی من که منطقه سه بودم شرایط بهتری داشتم در س نخوندم قبول نشدم رسید کنکور 96 بازم یکی دوماه شاید سه ماه درس خوندم اونم الکی شدم 8هزار منطقه 3
> بازم نشد چیزی که باید بشه سال اول درگیر منابع بودم سال دوم خودمو فحش میدادم وباخودم کلنجار میرفتم  که چرا بقیه رم داشتم گمراه میکردم بعد اون سعی کردم به همه راهنمایی مثبت کنم اشتباهات خودمو بگم که گاهی مورد خشونت برخی قرار گرفتم .
> من خیلی خیلی کم تایپک میزنم برید سوابقمو ببینید شاید پست بزارم اما تاپیک کم بوده.
>  رفته رفته پخته تر شدم بعد سه سال و فهمیدم هیچوقت نباید تو زندگی ازچیزی بت درست کنم بگم اره فلان دبیر فلان خواننده حرف نداره باید تودلم نگه دارم. عذرمیخوام اگر کسی رو گمراه کردم
> این پایان کار من وخیلی از دوستان نظام قدیمه فقط فقط یه چیزی بهتون بگم من تاحالا نشده که تواین سه سال 3ماه فقط سه ماه روزی 8ساعت مفید درس بخونم کنکور97 زیست زدم 70اونم از مهر ی روز درمیون تاتی تاتی خوندم بعد کنکور97 فقط یه چیزی رو باتموم وجود لمس کردم باخودم گفتم حامد اگر فقط 4ماه اخر بکوب خونده بودی حداقلش 1500شده بودی دارو سازی تهران میاوردی وتموم
> اینو گفتم تابدونید ازالان که 5ماه و 15روزی وقت هست حالا بگیم 6ماه اگر واقعا تلاش کنید نمیگم رتبه یک رقمی 2رقمی یا 3رقمی خیلی شاخ میارید اما میتونید پزشکی دندون و مخصوصا دارو بیارید بچه های عزیز بخدا فرق زیادی نیست بین این سه رشته شما پزشک عمومی بشی تخصص نیاری درامدت از ی دارو سازی با دکترای عمومی کمتره تازه سختی کارت بیشتره.
> ...


دمت گرم داداشی حامدجونی ان شاالله امسال جشن روپوش سفیدی تون :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (83): 
یه آقای دکتری توشهرمون سرگذشش روواسم تعریف کردولی الان چون اجازه نگرفتم ازشون نقل قول نمیکنم فقط یادمه حدود6سال ازکنکوردورشدودراین مدت 2باردانشگاه رفت ولی درنهایت جمله ای که بهم گفت این بود:دخترم توتلاشت روبکن مطمئن باش خدابی نتیجه نمیزاره وهمیشه تورودرموقعیتی قرارمیده  که بخاطرش آفریدتت وبه جایی میرسی که فقط مال خودخودته :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (83): درصداشون:ادبیات وزیست90وخورده ای شیمی ودینی82ریاضی وفیزیک دقیقایادم نیست ولی مطئنابالای30نبودوپزشکی شیرازآوردندکنکور1379یعنی دقیقاسالی که من دیده به جهان گشودم :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Frigidsoul

زیاد سخت نگیر ، پایان حکایت همه یکیه ،از بودنت تو این چند روز لذت ببر،زندگی و حالت خوش ،رفیق.

----------


## hamed_habibi

> دمت گرم داداشی حامدجونی ان شاالله امسال جشن روپوش سفیدی تون
> یه آقای دکتری توشهرمون سرگذشش روواسم تعریف کردولی الان چون اجازه نگرفتم ازشون نقل قول نمیکنم فقط یادمه حدود6سال ازکنکوردورشدودراین مدت 2باردانشگاه رفت ولی درنهایت جمله ای که بهم گفت این بود:دخترم توتلاشت روبکن مطمئن باش خدابی نتیجه نمیزاره وهمیشه تورودرموقعیتی قرارمیده  که بخاطرش آفریدتت وبه جایی میرسی که فقط مال خودخودتهدرصداشون:ادبیات وزیست90وخورده ای شیمی ودینی82ریاضی وفیزیک دقیقایادم نیست ولی مطئنابالای30نبودوپزشکی شیرازآوردندکنکور1379یعنی دقیقاسالی که من دیده به جهان گشودم


تشکر از شما خیلی عزیزی ممنونم ازت دوست مهربونم

----------


## sina_hp

*حامد درست گفتی رشته فقط داروسازی و دیگر هیچ*

----------


## hamed_habibi

> *حامد درست گفتی رشته فقط داروسازی و دیگر هیچ*


تو شهر خودمون کرج به ازای هر 4ساعت کار تو داروخونه 4تا4.5درماه میدن ب دکترای داروساز یعنی 8ساعت کار ماهی 9تومن  اگر شیفت شب باشی بیشتر اما این رشته یه چیزی داره که رشته های دیگه ندارن یه شانسی به اسم داروخونه زدن .بخدا قسم دیدم تو75متر مغازه ی دکتر با 3تا دانشجو ویه اسپانسر مالی ک جا گرفته براشون ماهی 100 150 200 درمیارن ولی شما دندونم بخونی حتی پزشکی تخصص نیاری شانس ایندرامد نداری وحتی این داروخونه ها بیتر از متخصصین درمیارن میگم سخته دارخونه زدن اما ی جاهایش بستگی به هوش اجتماعی زبون بازی و پیدا کردن اسپانسر داره رو نداری خودم شخصا کسیو دارم ک کمکم کنه دارخونه بزنم فقط امیدوارم قبول شم پردیسم بیارم میرم تازه فهمیدم کجا چ خبره :Yahoo (20): 
مثلا همین دارخونه ک من میگم رو به روش ی دارخونه دیگه هست دوباره 200متر پایین ترش ی دارخونه دیگه هست دارو ی چیزیه عین مطبخ نیاز ضررویه مردمه از هرچی بگذرن از سلامتی شکم نمیگذرن

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


تو شهر خودمون کرج به ازای هر 4ساعت کار تو داروخونه 4تا4.5درماه میدن ب دکترای داروساز یعنی 8ساعت کار ماهی 9تومن  اگر شیفت شب باشی بیشتر اما این رشته یه چیزی داره که رشته های دیگه ندارن یه شانسی به اسم داروخونه زدن .بخدا قسم دیدم تو75متر مغازه ی دکتر با 3تا دانشجو ویه اسپانسر مالی ک جا گرفته براشون ماهی 100 150 200 درمیارن ولی شما دندونم بخونی حتی پزشکی تخصص نیاری شانس ایندرامد نداری وحتی این داروخونه ها بیتر از متخصصین درمیارن میگم سخته دارخونه زدن اما ی جاهایش بستگی به هوش اجتماعی زبون بازی و پیدا کردن اسپانسر داره رو نداری خودم شخصا کسیو دارم ک کمکم کنه دارخونه بزنم فقط امیدوارم قبول شم پردیسم بیارم میرم تازه فهمیدم کجا چ خبره
مثلا همین دارخونه ک من میگم رو به روش ی دارخونه دیگه هست دوباره 200متر پایین ترش ی دارخونه دیگه هست دارو ی چیزیه عین مطبخ نیاز ضررویه مردمه از هرچی بگذرن از سلامتی شکم نمیگذرن


حالا این هايي که گفتی يه بخشش هست کارهایی تحقیقی هم بهش اضافه کن حتی داروساز ها رو بهتر برای استاد دانشگاه ها انتخاب می کنن تا پزشک ها رو و يه داروساز حتی در زمینه کنکور چه مشاوره چه تدریس شیمی هم می تونه فعالیت کنه چیز مهمی که داروسازی داره و رشته های ديگه ندارن وقت آزاد شخص هست که می تونه چند جا کار کنه*

----------


## hamed_habibi

> *
> 
> حالا این هايي که گفتی يه بخشش هست کارهایی تحقیقی هم بهش اضافه کن حتی داروساز ها رو بهتر برای استاد دانشگاه ها انتخاب می کنن تا پزشک ها رو و يه داروساز حتی در زمینه کنکور چه مشاوره چه تدریس شیمی هم می تونه فعالیت کنه چیز مهمی که داروسازی داره و رشته های ديگه ندارن وقت آزاد شخص هست که می تونه چند جا کار کنه*


دقیقا استرس کار یه دندون پزشک نداری خون نمیبینی درد سر نداری شیفت شب نداری با کمترین زحمت درامد عالی داری بقول تو وقت ازاد داری تدریس مشاوره یا شغل دوم میتونی داشته باشی بیزینس کنی یاهمون بیزینس دارو واقعا خیلی برای کسایی مثل من که بیشتر دنبال یه شغل کم دردسرن مناسبه ی جراح بخواد ماهی 100میلیون دربیاره قطعا 35 36سالشه وباید زحمت بکشه ولی داروسازی نه فقط دوندگی قبلشه ..زدن داروخونه بقیه کارام که دانشجو های دارو هستن انجام میدن راستش من خودم عاشق دندون بودم اما عاقلتر شدم فهمیدم شخصیت من تیپ رفتاری من چجوریه زیاد دوسنداشتم درس بخونم تا موهام سفید بشه بخدا ده سال قبل ب همین پزشکای عمومی میگفتن امپول زن مهندسی جایگاه خیلی بالایی داشت ولی دارو داروخونه ی چیزیه همیشه هست

----------


## BenN

> همیشه ماها ترس داریم از گفتن حقیقت از بیان کردن چیزی که هستیم خیلیا منو میشناسن 3سالی هست توانجمنم  خیلی وقتابخاطر سن وسال خام بودنم حرفای الکی زدم عین اینکه فلان دبیر حرف نداره فلان موسسه خیلی خوبه البته این فقط برای من نیست همه و همه این اشتباهات داشتن ومنم یه پسر18ساله از یک مدرسه با سطح علمی داغون بودم.
>  ولی الان فقط و فقط یک چیز میخوام با تموم وجودم براتون بگم 
> سال اول که کنکور دادم رتبه ام شد 30هزار یادمه دقیقا کل سال اینجا بودم تا اثبات کنم مسعودی خوبه بقیه بدن تا روح خودمو اروم کنم و بپم بهترین انتخاب داشتم. واقعا درس نخوندم بعد اینکه اومدم استارت بزنم  بخونم بهمن ماه شد وجریان ابطال تاثیر قطعی سوابق تا اواخر ماه دوم بهار درگیرش بودم باز نخوندم کنکوراولم کنکور95رسید و من ... 
>  یادمه همون سال محمد فاظی 7 8ماه خوند از13هزار رسید به 280 ولی من که منطقه سه بودم شرایط بهتری داشتم در س نخوندم قبول نشدم رسید کنکور 96 بازم یکی دوماه شاید سه ماه درس خوندم اونم الکی شدم 8هزار منطقه 3
> بازم نشد چیزی که باید بشه سال اول درگیر منابع بودم سال دوم خودمو فحش میدادم وباخودم کلنجار میرفتم  که چرا بقیه رم داشتم گمراه میکردم بعد اون سعی کردم به همه راهنمایی مثبت کنم اشتباهات خودمو بگم که گاهی مورد خشونت برخی قرار گرفتم .
> من خیلی خیلی کم تایپک میزنم برید سوابقمو ببینید شاید پست بزارم اما تاپیک کم بوده.
>  رفته رفته پخته تر شدم بعد سه سال و فهمیدم هیچوقت نباید تو زندگی ازچیزی بت درست کنم بگم اره فلان دبیر فلان خواننده حرف نداره باید تودلم نگه دارم. عذرمیخوام اگر کسی رو گمراه کردم
> این پایان کار من وخیلی از دوستان نظام قدیمه فقط فقط یه چیزی بهتون بگم من تاحالا نشده که تواین سه سال 3ماه فقط سه ماه روزی 8ساعت مفید درس بخونم کنکور97 زیست زدم 70اونم از مهر ی روز درمیون تاتی تاتی خوندم بعد کنکور97 فقط یه چیزی رو باتموم وجود لمس کردم باخودم گفتم حامد اگر فقط 4ماه اخر بکوب خونده بودی حداقلش 1500شده بودی دارو سازی تهران میاوردی وتموم
> اینو گفتم تابدونید ازالان که 5ماه و 15روزی وقت هست حالا بگیم 6ماه اگر واقعا تلاش کنید نمیگم رتبه یک رقمی 2رقمی یا 3رقمی خیلی شاخ میارید اما میتونید پزشکی دندون و مخصوصا دارو بیارید بچه های عزیز بخدا فرق زیادی نیست بین این سه رشته شما پزشک عمومی بشی تخصص نیاری درامدت از ی دارو سازی با دکترای عمومی کمتره تازه سختی کارت بیشتره.
> ...


خصوصیتو چک کن برادر

----------


## hamed_habibi

> خصوصیتو چک کن برادر



سلام برادر برام پیامی نیومده

----------


## نگارخانم

> همیشه ماها ترس داریم از گفتن حقیقت از بیان کردن چیزی که هستیم خیلیا منو میشناسن 3سالی هست توانجمنم  خیلی وقتابخاطر سن وسال خام بودنم حرفای الکی زدم عین اینکه فلان دبیر حرف نداره فلان موسسه خیلی خوبه البته این فقط برای من نیست همه و همه این اشتباهات داشتن ومنم یه پسر18ساله از یک مدرسه با سطح علمی داغون بودم.
>  ولی الان فقط و فقط یک چیز میخوام با تموم وجودم براتون بگم 
> سال اول که کنکور دادم رتبه ام شد 30هزار یادمه دقیقا کل سال اینجا بودم تا اثبات کنم مسعودی خوبه بقیه بدن تا روح خودمو اروم کنم و بپم بهترین انتخاب داشتم. واقعا درس نخوندم بعد اینکه اومدم استارت بزنم  بخونم بهمن ماه شد وجریان ابطال تاثیر قطعی سوابق تا اواخر ماه دوم بهار درگیرش بودم باز نخوندم کنکوراولم کنکور95رسید و من ... 
>  یادمه همون سال محمد فاظی 7 8ماه خوند از13هزار رسید به 280 ولی من که منطقه سه بودم شرایط بهتری داشتم در س نخوندم قبول نشدم رسید کنکور 96 بازم یکی دوماه شاید سه ماه درس خوندم اونم الکی شدم 8هزار منطقه 3
> بازم نشد چیزی که باید بشه سال اول درگیر منابع بودم سال دوم خودمو فحش میدادم وباخودم کلنجار میرفتم  که چرا بقیه رم داشتم گمراه میکردم بعد اون سعی کردم به همه راهنمایی مثبت کنم اشتباهات خودمو بگم که گاهی مورد خشونت برخی قرار گرفتم .
> من خیلی خیلی کم تایپک میزنم برید سوابقمو ببینید شاید پست بزارم اما تاپیک کم بوده.
>  رفته رفته پخته تر شدم بعد سه سال و فهمیدم هیچوقت نباید تو زندگی ازچیزی بت درست کنم بگم اره فلان دبیر فلان خواننده حرف نداره باید تودلم نگه دارم. عذرمیخوام اگر کسی رو گمراه کردم
> این پایان کار من وخیلی از دوستان نظام قدیمه فقط فقط یه چیزی بهتون بگم من تاحالا نشده که تواین سه سال 3ماه فقط سه ماه روزی 8ساعت مفید درس بخونم کنکور97 زیست زدم 70اونم از مهر ی روز درمیون تاتی تاتی خوندم بعد کنکور97 فقط یه چیزی رو باتموم وجود لمس کردم باخودم گفتم حامد اگر فقط 4ماه اخر بکوب خونده بودی حداقلش 1500شده بودی دارو سازی تهران میاوردی وتموم
> اینو گفتم تابدونید ازالان که 5ماه و 15روزی وقت هست حالا بگیم 6ماه اگر واقعا تلاش کنید نمیگم رتبه یک رقمی 2رقمی یا 3رقمی خیلی شاخ میارید اما میتونید پزشکی دندون و مخصوصا دارو بیارید بچه های عزیز بخدا فرق زیادی نیست بین این سه رشته شما پزشک عمومی بشی تخصص نیاری درامدت از ی دارو سازی با دکترای عمومی کمتره تازه سختی کارت بیشتره.
> ...


خیلی خوب بود 
ممنون از شما

----------


## sadegh18

_حامد خان این طرفداریه حالات از داروسازی هم از جنس طرفداری های بیجای قبلته یه چیزی رو برا خودت بولد میکنی و هی دنبال دلیل برا اثباتشی خب پیدا هم میکنی طبیعتا چون به هر مسئله ای که نگاه میکنی از زاویه دیده خودت دنبال یه چیزی  برا اثباتی ولی بعده مدتی که دیگه اتیشت میخوابه میبینی نه انگار الکی پیازداغش و زیاد کرده بودی...البته امیدوارم امسال و دیگه شانست بزنه و قبول شی وگرنه باز باید امسالم به تجربیات گذشتت اضافه کنی و باز بقیه ماجرا.._

----------


## Fawzi

> _حامد خان این طرفداریه حالات از داروسازی هم از جنس طرفداری های بیجای قبلته یه چیزی رو برا خودت بولد میکنی و هی دنبال دلیل برا اثباتشی خب پیدا هم میکنی طبیعتا چون به هر مسئله ای که نگاه میکنی از زاویه دیده خودت دنبال یه چیزی  برا اثباتی ولی بعده مدتی که دیگه اتیشت میخوابه میبینی نه انگار الکی پیازداغش و زیاد کرده بودی...البته امیدوارم امسال و دیگه شانست بزنه و قبول شی وگرنه باز باید امسالم به تجربیات گذشتت اضافه کنی و باز بقیه ماجرا.._


ای کاش دست از قضاوت در مورد دیگران برمیداشتید و دید خودتونو به بقیه نسبت نمیدادید  :Yahoo (4):  
هرچی هست بخودش مربوطه  :Yahoo (79): 
امسال به هدفش میرسه تا مشت کوبنده ای باشه بر دهان بدخواهاش :Y (548):  
کسایی که همیشه خواستن براش ادای فهمیده ها رو دربیارن!!!

----------


## hamed_habibi

> _حامد خان این طرفداریه حالات از داروسازی هم از جنس طرفداری های بیجای قبلته یه چیزی رو برا خودت بولد میکنی و هی دنبال دلیل برا اثباتشی خب پیدا هم میکنی طبیعتا چون به هر مسئله ای که نگاه میکنی از زاویه دیده خودت دنبال یه چیزی  برا اثباتی ولی بعده مدتی که دیگه اتیشت میخوابه میبینی نه انگار الکی پیازداغش و زیاد کرده بودی...البته امیدوارم امسال و دیگه شانست بزنه و قبول شی وگرنه باز باید امسالم به تجربیات گذشتت اضافه کنی و باز بقیه ماجرا.._


نه دیگه سال بعدی وجود نداره بعدشم خوشبختانه ترسو نبودم نیستم من اگر از چیزی طرفداری کنم بفهمم اشتباهه میام میگم ولی متاسفانه 99درصد مردم ما ترسو هستن و شجاعت گفتن حقیقت ندارن شکرخدا بزدل نیستم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## saman123

داداش امیدوارم موفق بشی و بالاخره به آرزوت برسی...  که مطمینم میرسی منم حال و هوای تو رو داشتم .. ولی نرسیدی هم نرسیدی برو زندگیتو بکن باور کن پزشکی و دندون و دارو و....  ارزش اینو نداره که براش این قدر هزینه کنی و از همه چی بگذری شما همین 3-4 سال رو زندگی می کنی... سعی کن ازش حد اکثر استفاده رو ببری. ..  من گفته بودم اره بین پزشکی و دندان و دارو تفاوت زیادی به نظر من نیست هر کدوم مزایا و معایب خودشو داره.   مسیر خودشونو میرن...  هیچ برتری مطلقی بین اینا وجود نداره اون چیزی که ضریب تعیین کننده داره برات علاقه ست.... توی پزشکی شما از چشم مردم خیلی برتری ولی در درون خودت خیلی باید هزینه کنی که به اون جا برسی که متاسفانه مردم اون هزینه ها و زحمت ها رو تمی بینن...  سعی کن نیمه پر لیوان رم ببینی در کل امیدوارم موفق باشی دیدم تو انجمن من رو خیلی جاها مثال زدی.. امیدوارم که در آینده خودتم مثال بقیه باشی    ولی مطمین باش موفقیت در کنکور پایان راه و حلال مشکلات نیست شما هنوز اول راهی....  موفق باشی

----------


## hamed_habibi

> داداش امیدوارم موفق بشی و بالاخره به آرزوت برسی...  که مطمینم میرسی منم حال و هوای تو رو داشتم .. ولی نرسیدی هم نرسیدی برو زندگیتو بکن باور کن پزشکی و دندون و دارو و....  ارزش اینو نداره که براش این قدر هزینه کنی و از همه چی بگذری شما همین 3-4 سال رو زندگی می کنی... سعی کن ازش حد اکثر استفاده رو ببری. ..  من گفته بودم اره بین پزشکی و دندان و دارو تفاوت زیادی به نظر من نیست هر کدوم مزایا و معایب خودشو داره.   مسیر خودشونو میرن...  هیچ برتری مطلقی بین اینا وجود نداره اون چیزی که ضریب تعیین کننده داره برات علاقه ست.... توی پزشکی شما از چشم مردم خیلی برتری ولی در درون خودت خیلی باید هزینه کنی که به اون جا برسی که متاسفانه مردم اون هزینه ها و زحمت ها رو تمی بینن...  سعی کن نیمه پر لیوان رم ببینی در کل امیدوارم موفق باشی دیدم تو انجمن من رو خیلی جاها مثال زدی.. امیدوارم که در آینده خودتم مثال بقیه باشی    ولی مطمین باش موفقیت در کنکور پایان راه و حلال مشکلات نیست شما هنوز اول راهی....  موفق باشی


​مرسی سامان جان شما عزیزی برادرم

----------


## Saturn8

UP

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed_habibi


همیشه ماها ترس داریم از گفتن حقیقت از بیان کردن چیزی که هستیم خیلیا منو میشناسن 3سالی هست توانجمنم  خیلی وقتابخاطر سن وسال خام بودنم حرفای الکی زدم عین اینکه فلان دبیر حرف نداره فلان موسسه خیلی خوبه البته این فقط برای من نیست همه و همه این اشتباهات داشتن ومنم یه پسر18ساله از یک مدرسه با سطح علمی داغون بودم.
 ولی الان فقط و فقط یک چیز میخوام با تموم وجودم براتون بگم 
سال اول که کنکور دادم رتبه ام شد 30هزار یادمه دقیقا کل سال اینجا بودم تا اثبات کنم مسعودی خوبه بقیه بدن تا روح خودمو اروم کنم و بپم بهترین انتخاب داشتم. واقعا درس نخوندم بعد اینکه اومدم استارت بزنم  بخونم بهمن ماه شد وجریان ابطال تاثیر قطعی سوابق تا اواخر ماه دوم بهار درگیرش بودم باز نخوندم کنکوراولم کنکور95رسید و من ... 
 یادمه همون سال محمد فاظی 7 8ماه خوند از13هزار رسید به 280 ولی من که منطقه سه بودم شرایط بهتری داشتم در س نخوندم قبول نشدم رسید کنکور 96 بازم یکی دوماه شاید سه ماه درس خوندم اونم الکی شدم 8هزار منطقه 3
بازم نشد چیزی که باید بشه سال اول درگیر منابع بودم سال دوم خودمو فحش میدادم وباخودم کلنجار میرفتم  که چرا بقیه رم داشتم گمراه میکردم بعد اون سعی کردم به همه راهنمایی مثبت کنم اشتباهات خودمو بگم که گاهی مورد خشونت برخی قرار گرفتم .
من خیلی خیلی کم تایپک میزنم برید سوابقمو ببینید شاید پست بزارم اما تاپیک کم بوده.
 رفته رفته پخته تر شدم بعد سه سال و فهمیدم هیچوقت نباید تو زندگی ازچیزی بت درست کنم بگم اره فلان دبیر فلان خواننده حرف نداره باید تودلم نگه دارم. عذرمیخوام اگر کسی رو گمراه کردم
این پایان کار من وخیلی از دوستان نظام قدیمه فقط فقط یه چیزی بهتون بگم من تاحالا نشده که تواین سه سال 3ماه فقط سه ماه روزی 8ساعت مفید درس بخونم کنکور97 زیست زدم 70اونم از مهر ی روز درمیون تاتی تاتی خوندم بعد کنکور97 فقط یه چیزی رو باتموم وجود لمس کردم باخودم گفتم حامد اگر فقط 4ماه اخر بکوب خونده بودی حداقلش 1500شده بودی دارو سازی تهران میاوردی وتموم
اینو گفتم تابدونید ازالان که 5ماه و 15روزی وقت هست حالا بگیم 6ماه اگر واقعا تلاش کنید نمیگم رتبه یک رقمی 2رقمی یا 3رقمی خیلی شاخ میارید اما میتونید پزشکی دندون و مخصوصا دارو بیارید بچه های عزیز بخدا فرق زیادی نیست بین این سه رشته شما پزشک عمومی بشی تخصص نیاری درامدت از ی دارو سازی با دکترای عمومی کمتره تازه سختی کارت بیشتره.
 تواین سه سال انقدر تحقیق کردم که بدونم چی به چیه اما همون دارو سازی یه شانسی داره ب ه اسم داروخونه وتاسیس داروخونه ک اگر سرمایه گذار پیدا کنید بزنید بیشتر از متخصص قلب مغز فک صورت پول درمیارید پس فکر نکنید این سه رشته فرق دارن فرقشون خیلی کمه حرف من نیست برید حرفای سامان تارم رو بخونید دانشجو دندان ارومیه.
اینم بدونید وقتی تویه مسیری قرار میگیرید و میسپارید بخدا یه وقتی سربلند میکنید میبیند مثلا بهترین جای شهر داروخونه دارید و انقد پول درمیارید باکمترین استرس و دلهره که یه جراح 35 40ساله نمیتونه دربیاره. نمیدونم از حرفام چه برداتشی میکنید اما این 6ماه فقط فقط بخونید فک نکنید تهش چی میشه فقط بخونید یکی ازمهر میخونه روزی 6 7 ساعت شما 6ماه اخرو روزی 10 12ساعت بخون خروجی بیشتری خواهد داشت. من یه کنکوری شکسته خورده با رتبه 4هزار قبول اما تجریه ام شاید ازکسی که رتبه یک شده هم بیشتره چون اون یه مسیرو یه بار رفته من 3بار و 3هزار تجربه...قضاوت باخودتون
هیچوقت تو زندگی از بیان اشتباهاتتون نترسید شاید اولش تحقیر بشید فکر بد راجع به شما بکنن اما وجدانتون ارومه امیدوارم همتون به چیزی که لایقش هستید در صورت تلاش برسید...خدا برای همه س نه فقط من وشما پس تلاش کنید.معجزه زمانی رخ میده که بهش ایمان داشته باشیم تموم این داستان های ادمای بزرگ که یهو موفق شدن یه چیزی تو قلبشون بوده اونم ایمان به معجزه و تلاش کردن و خسته نشدن شک نکنید اگر تومسیر کنکور به جایی نرسیدید این تلاشای شما ازاین اتمسفر ازاین چهارچوب نظام هستی خارج نخواهد شد تلاش شما از مسیری به مسیر دیگه منتقل میشه از بین نمیره..یاعلی

من که پشتم به خودت گرمه وباز هرچی این راهو میام نمیرسم نکنه دستمو ول کردی برم تا به هرچی که میخوام نمیرسم


سلام، امسال چی قبول شدید؟*

----------


## wonshower

> همیشه ماها ترس داریم از گفتن حقیقت از بیان کردن چیزی که هستیم خیلیا منو میشناسن 3سالی هست توانجمنم  خیلی وقتابخاطر سن وسال خام بودنم حرفای الکی زدم عین اینکه فلان دبیر حرف نداره فلان موسسه خیلی خوبه البته این فقط برای من نیست همه و همه این اشتباهات داشتن ومنم یه پسر18ساله از یک مدرسه با سطح علمی داغون بودم.
>  ولی الان فقط و فقط یک چیز میخوام با تموم وجودم براتون بگم 
> سال اول که کنکور دادم رتبه ام شد 30هزار یادمه دقیقا کل سال اینجا بودم تا اثبات کنم مسعودی خوبه بقیه بدن تا روح خودمو اروم کنم و بپم بهترین انتخاب داشتم. واقعا درس نخوندم بعد اینکه اومدم استارت بزنم  بخونم بهمن ماه شد وجریان ابطال تاثیر قطعی سوابق تا اواخر ماه دوم بهار درگیرش بودم باز نخوندم کنکوراولم کنکور95رسید و من ... 
>  یادمه همون سال محمد فاظی 7 8ماه خوند از13هزار رسید به 280 ولی من که منطقه سه بودم شرایط بهتری داشتم در س نخوندم قبول نشدم رسید کنکور 96 بازم یکی دوماه شاید سه ماه درس خوندم اونم الکی شدم 8هزار منطقه 3
> بازم نشد چیزی که باید بشه سال اول درگیر منابع بودم سال دوم خودمو فحش میدادم وباخودم کلنجار میرفتم  که چرا بقیه رم داشتم گمراه میکردم بعد اون سعی کردم به همه راهنمایی مثبت کنم اشتباهات خودمو بگم که گاهی مورد خشونت برخی قرار گرفتم .
> من خیلی خیلی کم تایپک میزنم برید سوابقمو ببینید شاید پست بزارم اما تاپیک کم بوده.
>  رفته رفته پخته تر شدم بعد سه سال و فهمیدم هیچوقت نباید تو زندگی ازچیزی بت درست کنم بگم اره فلان دبیر فلان خواننده حرف نداره باید تودلم نگه دارم. عذرمیخوام اگر کسی رو گمراه کردم
> این پایان کار من وخیلی از دوستان نظام قدیمه فقط فقط یه چیزی بهتون بگم من تاحالا نشده که تواین سه سال 3ماه فقط سه ماه روزی 8ساعت مفید درس بخونم کنکور97 زیست زدم 70اونم از مهر ی روز درمیون تاتی تاتی خوندم بعد کنکور97 فقط یه چیزی رو باتموم وجود لمس کردم باخودم گفتم حامد اگر فقط 4ماه اخر بکوب خونده بودی حداقلش 1500شده بودی دارو سازی تهران میاوردی وتموم
> اینو گفتم تابدونید ازالان که 5ماه و 15روزی وقت هست حالا بگیم 6ماه اگر واقعا تلاش کنید نمیگم رتبه یک رقمی 2رقمی یا 3رقمی خیلی شاخ میارید اما میتونید پزشکی دندون و مخصوصا دارو بیارید بچه های عزیز بخدا فرق زیادی نیست بین این سه رشته شما پزشک عمومی بشی تخصص نیاری درامدت از ی دارو سازی با دکترای عمومی کمتره تازه سختی کارت بیشتره.
> ...



حامدیگانه  هم تویی؟؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

> حامدیگانه  هم تویی؟؟


​بله

----------


## hamed_habibi

> *
> 
> سلام، امسال چی قبول شدید؟*


​98 کنکور شرکت نکردم برای نظام جحدید میخونم

----------


## طلاش

چرا 98 کنکور شرکت نکردی؟

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed_habibi


​98 کنکور شرکت نکردم برای نظام جحدید میخونم


ایشاا...موفق باشید.*

----------


## arshaa

Up به جای تاپیک زدن برای شروع از حالا اینو بخونید

----------


## sajad564

> ​مرسی سامان جان شما عزیزی برادرم


شما همون حامد یگانه خودمون نیستی؟

----------


## roxsana

خیلی عالی بود موفق باشین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Rainbow7

قشنگ بود

----------


## Eve

*از حامد یگانه خبر دارید؟؟؟
چرا دیگه نمیاد؟
حرفاش خیلی تأثیر گذار بودن ):*

----------


## Fawzi

> *از حامد یگانه خبر دارید؟؟؟
> چرا دیگه نمیاد؟
> حرفاش خیلی تأثیر گذار بودن ):*


 @hamed_habibi

دیگه حامد فک کنم از فضای کنکور لاگ اوت زده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Eve

*چی قبول شد؟
خبرش ندارین؟*

----------


## M.Rمهندس

وقتی میگن ی تاپیک سر و ته نداره منظورمون چیه؟؟خو این مثل زیرو نامه هست خداوکیلی؟طرفداری نمیکنم خودتون قضاوت کنین فقط ی سری از دوستان میگن قشنگ بود درصورتی ک نبود ...

----------


## Mahdis79

> وقتی میگن ی تاپیک سر و ته نداره منظورمون چیه؟؟خو این مثل زیرو نامه هست خداوکیلی؟طرفداری نمیکنم خودتون قضاوت کنین فقط ی سری از دوستان میگن قشنگ بود درصورتی ک نبود ...


کسی گفت مثل زیرو نامه هس؟؟

----------


## Marshmello

> وقتی میگن ی تاپیک سر و ته نداره منظورمون چیه؟؟خو این مثل زیرو نامه هست خداوکیلی؟طرفداری نمیکنم خودتون قضاوت کنین فقط ی سری از دوستان میگن قشنگ بود درصورتی ک نبود ...


اولا که کسی نگفت این زیرونامه است.این متن،درد و دل و اشتباهاتی هست که بچه های پشت کنکور هستند می‌کنند.اتفاقا زمانی که  من خودم پشت کنکور بودم با این متن خیلی حال کردم و یک آرامش خوبی به من می داد.

----------


## مریان

عالی بود موفق باشی استارتر

----------


## Saturn8

یادش به خیر چه تاپیک خوبی بود.

----------


## _Joseph_

> یادش به خیر چه تاپیک خوبی بود.


 :Yahoo (20):

----------

